# M'bamba Tropheus



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I just got 5 2 month old M'bamba tropheus from a local breeder, I just want to learn all I can from everyone with experience with these amazing fish.

I will be adding about 6-9 more in a few weeks (one or two) the breeders second batch were not quite ready.

So anything I should know about these fish, from anyone.

just tell me everything you know thank you


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Only Mbamba bay I know of is part of lake Malawi. :-? Does any one know of a Lake Tang one?
Maybe Nkamba Bay miss heard and miss spelled?


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thats just the name the breeder sent me. so Im not really sure, the parents were all black with a thick orange bar.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

This is what his colony looked like.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Tropheus sp. black "Pemba".

As to what you should know... pretty much the stuff there is to know about any Tropheus. I suggest reading the articles in the Tropheus Corner of this site's "Library" if you haven't already, and keep searching this board for more info. If you have any specific questions folks'll be glad to answer here.

Good luck with them!


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I read that already. What is the best thing and brand to feed them?
How many should I have and keep?

Should I treat them with "metro" like the articles say too, if so where do I get it?

anything else that I need to know?


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

anyone? need a little advise


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

I don't use metro unless I see a problem.

I feed NLS mostly.

Usually you want a larger group to spread out aggression and increase the success rate.

Tank size?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

If you are not mixing fish or getting in WC then I think you can skip the metro.
Some guys just soak some flake (or whatever food they were on) for the first few days rather than a full treatment. Feed very lightly still for the first few weeks. Other guys always assume new trophs will get bloat and always treat with metro as soon as they arrive. They treat the tank as well as giving them metro soaked food for the first few days.

This prophylactic treatment is common. Down side to each way. Possibly creating treatment resistant pathogens one way and possibly losing fish the other.
I really do not know which to advise.

Best way is to get lots to reduce the aggression to any one fish and keep the water quality up this reduces the likely hood of bloat.
Introducing new ones to old ones is risky because not only do the established ones attack the new but they also both introduce pathogens (to which they have become partially immune themselves) to each other.

Tank size?


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

55 Gal tank.

What type of NLS?

what would be a good number?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

You are aiming for a group of 12-14 adults and only one or poss two males will survive or you may reduce there number as they become a problem. I would start with 20 for a 55g if they are small. I still can not recommend a 55g for getting em to adult breeding Tropheus because it has never worked out well for me long term. But it can be fine while they are young even for me.

NLS recommend NLS cichlid for Tropheus but folk do use others.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

they are really small right now, so aim for 20 and then a few will be killed off?

is sprulina the best to feed them?


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

There's an NLS Cichlid _specifically for Tropheus_? Well, well, learn somethin' everyday...


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I can't find that one.


----------



## GEOST (Sep 26, 2007)

I use NLS cichlid formula smallest one they make 1mm but also use Dainichi veggie deluxe and FX. Also spirulina flakes from either Kensfish or jehmco. Just acclimate to the new foods slowly over several weeks so their stomachs can adjust.

What is your filtration in the 55 gallon? Try to over filter as much as possible and create lots of flow.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Afishionado said:


> There's an NLS Cichlid _specifically for Tropheus_? Well, well, learn somethin' everyday...


No just they recommend it out of their range as the best they make to feed Tropheus.  
NLS cichlid formula 1mm. :thumb: 
I am not an NLS rep. I do not use only NLS :wink:
Good advice from GEOST match the food they were on at first. Get the breeder to give you some. If making a change of diet do it slowly so they have time to adjust.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

emperor 400, and a fluval 105


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Do you know the turnover and filter volume on those?
I dunno for sure but it seems that they may be a little low for Tropheus keeping to me.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

emperor is at 400 gal per hour
the fluval is 85 gal per hour

and then I may throw a penguin 330 That I just got.


----------



## GEOST (Sep 26, 2007)

Matthew, I know several people who run an FX5 or an XP3 or XP4 with a koralia 3 or 4 in a 55gal. I think with all that combined filtration you should be fine but if you see a lot of aggression try adding a wavemaker. Keep up the water, change the water at least once per week and your fish will flourish.

Good luck and have fun with it!


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah I was going to add a wave maker or two, and I do water changes on all my other tanks weekly, haven't missed a one in 9 months.

I love these fish even as babies they are beautiful can't wait for them to become full size.

Thank you all.


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah I was going to add a wave maker or two, and I do water changes on all my other tanks weekly, haven't missed a one in 9 months.

I love these fish even as babies they are beautiful can't wait for them to become full size.

Thank you all.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

matthew1884 said:


> emperor is at 400 gal per hour
> the fluval is 85 gal per hour
> 
> and then I may throw a penguin 330 That I just got.


My mistake, that sounds fine. emperor I am not familiar with in the UK.
Nice suggestion about current reducing aggression, maybe a lot of aggression is to do with having nothing better to do? :-?


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

maybe it does,


----------

